# CRA account, address change



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm able to log into my CRA account. But for a week now, I've been trying the address change function with no luck. Each time, I get an error: This service is not available at this time

I'm curious if others have encountered the same thing. If you log into your CRA portal (whether Individual or Business) and click 'Manage address' or 'Change my address and phone number', does it take you to another screen, or do you get an error?

Next week, I'll try phoning the CRA but it's something like a 3+ hour wait.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Same result.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Money172375 said:


> Same result.


Thanks for checking. Well, I guess it's broken for everyone... I'm sure they are working on it then.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I'm able to log into my CRA account. But for a week now, I've been trying the address change function with no luck. Each time, I get an error: This service is not available at this time
> 
> I'm curious if others have encountered the same thing. If you log into your CRA portal (whether Individual or Business) and click 'Manage address' or 'Change my address and phone number', does it take you to another screen, or do you get an error?
> 
> Next week, I'll try phoning the CRA but it's something like a 3+ hour wait.


I have not tried to change my address but do see warnings that parts of the site are not available. Also when you log into Service Canada (CPP site) you can no longer push a link to go to the CRA site. I have my brothers credentials to the OAS CPP site and it would not allow the transfer to the CRA site so I had to get a new login for him to access the CRA. 

This happened several months ago when the CRA got hit and there was fraudulent CERB claims etc. So expect the address issue is part of that.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Retiredguy said:


> This happened several months ago when the CRA got hit and there was fraudulent CERB claims etc. So expect the address issue is part of that.


Interesting. After the CRA breaches, I did change my password. And the last time I logged in, CRA insisted that I set up two factor authentication using a phone number, so I enabled that as well. (I never saw that feature before)

Maybe they are still concerned about hacks and are restricting some things because of that.

Actually it's a good reminder to everyone... change your CRA password.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Actually it's a good reminder to everyone... change your CRA password.


Might as well change them all

I signed up for haveibeenpwned years ago and my email/login/pass has been compromised a few times. Apple keychain can also show you which passwords have been compromised

I use Bitwarden now to generate/manage unique passwords


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Even *without *logging in it says...
"The manage direct deposit and manage address services are unavailable at this time. We regret the inconvenience. "


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Can't we change address when we e-file in the spring? Or is there any extra step that needs to occur? I moved in 2020.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I'm able to log into my CRA account. But for a week now, I've been trying the address change function with no luck. Each time, I get an error: This service is not available at this time
> 
> I'm curious if others have encountered the same thing. If you log into your CRA portal (whether Individual or Business) and click 'Manage address' or 'Change my address and phone number', does it take you to another screen, or do you get an error?
> 
> Next week, I'll try phoning the CRA but it's something like a 3+ hour wait.


Back in November I changed my phone number and tried to change it at CRA and was met with the _"temporarily we can't change your address or phone number, but we're working on it". _

Ever since then I've been trying once a week or so and the message never changes. I tried a few times to phone, but that's an impossible adventure since the wait times are in the hours and usually met with a hang up or similar fate.

I've decided my best course of action would be to make the change when I fill out my taxes in April. There is a place to change your address and phone number there.

I would truly hate to have something important that required getting in contact with CRA, because it simply can't be done.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Retired Peasant said:


> Even *without *logging in it says...
> "The manage direct deposit and manage address services are unavailable at this time. We regret the inconvenience. "


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't notice that before.

Yeah, address can be changed when the return is filed.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OOH .... it sucks that the online option isn't available and the phone is so slow.

OTOH ... mail is still listed as an option, if one is not comfortable with using the tax return.  


Chers


----------



## OhioGirl (Feb 16, 2021)

Does anyone know if this affects us receiving our benefits?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/cra-accounts-locked-1.5947714



CRA locking 800,000 accounts tomorrow.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/cra-accounts-locked-1.5947714
> 
> 
> 
> CRA locking 800,000 accounts tomorrow.


Ugh, what a nightmare!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

A good wake up call though to those that do not use unique passwords to each of their financial institutions.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> A good wake up call though to those that do not use unique passwords to each of their financial institutions.


Yup. What's probably going on here is that CRA has found a database of leaked emails / usernames & passwords. These float around on the internet and come from various web sites getting hacked, e.g. LinkedIn and Yahoo (two major hacks).

Anyway it's essential that you don't use the same password on multiple web sites. Think about your CMF password for example... this should NOT be your password anywhere else!

For good measure you might also want to go in and change your CRA username & password in any case, if you're unsure.



Spudd said:


> Ugh, what a nightmare!


This is going to be brutal and really jam up the phone lines. But CRA is doing the right thing.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I have heard that CRA is locking accounts if just one of User ID or password are found on the dark web. If true, that is overkill, if for no other reason that User ID by itself is fairly useless. Many sites insist on using email addresses for User IDs so by design, that will most likely be on the dark web in the first place. It is the unique password that is the important one.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> I have heard that CRA is locking accounts if just one of User ID or password are found on the dark web. If true, that is overkill, if for no other reason that User ID by itself is fairly useless. Many sites insist on using email addresses for User IDs so by design, that will most likely be on the dark web in the first place. It is the unique password that is the important one.


Right, the password is the important part.

Anyone reading this, if they can get this done before the cut off, might want to change their CRA username for good measure. I just changed mine a few mins ago. You can make it just about anything, and it's not the email address.

I suggest this, just in case changing the user name is enough to prevent them from the (unnecessary) locking based on a matching User ID.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

I use the financial institution link to log in to my CRA account. Never had a problem.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

They sent me an email today but that was a login Ihaven't used in about a year or so. Since then I have always used the bank link to log in.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I got one too and have not logged in since the notice of assessment last September. And their excuse of spamming is pure poppycock. Their system was compromised. The added questions essentially make encroachment very hard. They get asked whenever the IP Address changes.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

CRA repaired their address and phone number change software today and I was easily able to finally (after 5 months) change my phone number.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> CRA repaired their address and phone number change software today and I was easily able to finally (after 5 months) change my phone number.


Wow they fixed this? It might have related to their security concerns. Perhaps not a coincidence that they first froze all these accounts, and then unlocked this ability.


----------

